# Good Tobacco for a Wide, Shallow Bowl Shape?



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I like the look of this pipe. This shape has a chamber width of .94" and a chamber depth of 1.30"). Based on your experiences I was wondering what types of tobacco work well in a wide, shallow bowl as I'd probably be ordering some tobacco at the same time as the pipe? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a similarly shaped Savinelli. I tend to like it with well fluffed VA, VAPer, and VA/cav flakes/rollcake. These (for me at least) are tobaccos where the smell of the openly burning tobacco helps me to experience the flavors. It could be very different for you.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you David. That was just the sort of feedback I was looking for.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I find that wide bowls tend to smoke ready-rubbed tobacco better than flakes, as I understant it Flakes smoke better in a taller, thinner bowl. So far it has worked out that way in practice as well.


----------



## jrpvr6 (Jul 16, 2009)

English all the way; I have that shape in the blk version...316 EX... and English blends are amazing for it : ) wouldnt smoke much else in it i dont think, but who knows...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

The types of tobacco that work well in any pipe are the types that you like the best.

That said, a flake would probably need to be rubbed out to perform at its best in that particular shape.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys! I need a pipe to dedicate to Latakia blends so maybe this will be the one.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

jrpvr6 said:


> English all the way; I have that shape in the blk version...316 EX... and English blends are amazing for it : ) wouldnt smoke much else in it i dont think, but who knows...


I have a 316EX Sav Baronet; huge shallow-ish conical bowl. I smoke it with a couple of ribbon-cut english blends exclusively (Proper English and Smokers Haven 20th Anni) and it does very very well. I wouldn't bother with this pipe for the flake genre unless the top half of the bowl was rubbed to mincemeat.

The large opening creates two conditions for me:

1. I don't usually smoke this pipe on an empty stomach. It's a kind of after dinner pipe for me. It will produce copious smoke getting it fired up properly. That is not necessarily a bad thing for the right blend at the right time; and

2. A proper fill is required to get an even light across the top - and an even light is all the difference to get a good burn through the first third of the bowl. Uneven fills call for many relights and corrective tamps. Properly filled it is a pleasure if you like... a lot of smoke. :tongue1:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent information, Moo!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I think it really depends on what you prefer. Do you like your tobacco to grow in strength and character as it gets into the lower half of the bowl or do you like something that maintains itself throughout. I think a large and shallow bowl is good for something that matures and changes in a taller bowl in an undesired manner but maintains itself in something shorter. I also think that blends with a tendency to burn hot in a smaller bowl, like MacBaren blends, are good in a larger, more shallow bowl. On the other hand something that matures and really starts to happen halfway through a normal bowl might not do so well. Nicotene content is another factor. Personally I really enjoy a nicotene punch from a small chamber because in a larger pipe I seem to totally miss it. In my experience a wider bowl needs to be packed more densely and maybe that is the most useful of the answers I've offered.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MH, thanks for the information. Excellent as usual.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> MH, thanks for the information. Excellent as usual.


Good luck dude


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah. Good luck. :razz:

That big Montana is gonna turn you green and knock you out in a pile of your own drool.


----------

